# Try not to....



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

eat this guy alive please gents (tempting as it might seem after post 11!!).....in the interests of the site and a favour to me please.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=194116&page=1

Correct him by all means (please do!!!!), but try and adopt the moral high ground and keep it civil (ish) if you can.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Not even going to bother! Looks trollish to me.

Grizzle however just winds me up!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

He seems fine to me... :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

im sorry i posted infact can you delete my post. i think i went of the track a little


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nowt that a couple of bricks and the action of using some symbols with his head wont sort out.:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Whats the crack with the influx in sausage jockeys coming on and slating the pro's anyway?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Because he's had the car in with a pro and done a horrendous job by all accounts. 

He fired the "pro" off mid job and didn't pay anything


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

JPC said:


> Because he's had the car in with a pro and done a horrendous job by all accounts.
> 
> He fired the "pro" off mid job and didn't pay anything


whats he got and what went wrong then?
Glad I'm not Buxton Leeds based...twitchy sphincter for them there lol..


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

have i read it right he said a pro on here dd it twice and did a bad job? sounds like someonewith a chip on his shoulder to me. and the poor pro who did it most likely had no chance to make him happy no matter what they did.


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

It's a bit of an odd post dont you reckon? 

He also criticises those without a unit and those who aren't accredited by the likes of Zaino or Swissvax. How narrow-minded. Fair play it does 'look' better, but thats besides the point of who's actually good at their job, which I think was what he was getting at? 

Makes you wonder how someone made the car look worse than when it went in though doens't it...

As many have stated, he should take more time looking at the studio posts.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

JPC said:


> Because he's had the car in with a pro and done a horrendous job by all accounts.
> 
> He fired the "pro" off mid job and didn't pay anything


Fired a detailer off mid job and wonders why his car looks like sh!t  guy sounds like a be!!end to me

How many detailers here could honestly say if a client took a car back half way through a big correction the car would look good? dam if someone took there car away from us mid restoration detail after all the wool pad correction and before the polishing and refining, final wash and final detail, it would look like [email protected], i seem to see cars in for big correction start to look alot worse before they get any better, (ie hollograms dust etc etc)

Bloke sounds like a plonker to me, id steer well clear of people like that.


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Didnt read that bit about him ending a job half way through - no wonder it didnt look good. 

"Bloke sounds like a plonker to me, id steer well clear of people like that." - agreed! He sounds like he would be very difficult to deal with.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I agree with James bit of a head wrecker customer!!! well its like most things he should have done his homework and afterall its one side to a story. I know I have had some right ball ache customers but I have learnt to spot them and guide them to a decision I had one who was picking potential flaws in everything even as I was at his house pricing the job. so inthe end I said you are never going to be happy his reply was not unless it looks like it just came from the factory 5 years ans 105,000 miles ago no ur a detailer I want the car new in every way. so I walked u never know he might have been like that!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Im very suspicious of all posts that start like this or credit someone and a company too much. Id personally think theres more to this than meets the eye and i personally also think unless he names the company who did the poor work he hasnt actually used anybody but thats his perogative to post or not. Be interesting to see if his ip address registers with his location.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

touch wood i have only had one complaint in near 4 years trading. and that was a missed patch behind a wheel but not really a complaint as i was workin in the dark at the time lol just halogens to light what i was doin.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

james b said:


> How many detailers here could honestly say if a client took a car back half way through a big correction the car would look good? dam if someone took there car away from us mid restoration detail after all the wool pad correction and before the polishing and refining, final wash and final detail, it would look like [email protected], i seem to see cars in for big correction start to look alot worse before they get any better, (ie hollograms dust etc etc)


Too true, trust me you wouldn't want to see one of my cars in for correction by the end of day 2/3, looks like it's sat under a volcanic ash storm.:lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

If it's not locked by midnight I'll be amazed :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Clark @ PB said:


> If it's not locked by midnight I'll be amazed :lol:


That late :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

its probably that 'sorcerer' bloke, eh Robbie?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

so who is this pro that has upset him?


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i sympathise( not sure if thats how you spell it) with whoever had to deal with this guy. from what i can see taking him back in time to the day he got the car is the only way he would have been happy.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I see that dean childs admits he is a mobile detailer in it as well!! owned lol!!! it was the guy robbie was stealing details off Detal magic lol!!!!


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

Ronnie said:


> I see that dean childs admits he is a mobile detailer in it as well!! owned lol!!! it was the guy robbie was stealing details off Detal magic lol!!!!


i thought you would have spotted that months ago ronnie. he did do the building a valeting van write ups lol


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

If he called this said detailer off mid job, of course the car will look gash in all honesty, what else would you expect.
I know there is 2 sides to every coin but beats me that airing dirty laundry is the only way some folk can feel better about things.
Why couldnt this be resolved by the detailer and him?
May be just that the client is a hot head.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Clearly he wants to air his dissatisfaction in public on here if the "so called" detailer is a supporter, despite him saying he didn't want to start a big debate. Genuinely feel sorry for him if he has been messed about, but as already said if he did take the car away mid detail then it would look horrific.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

This guy said there was hose pipes being dragged over paintwork etc. There is more to this than meets the eye and he seems keen for booking in with me, for which I'm not too set with. 

I hate **** like this!


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

JPC said:


> This guy said there was hose pipes being dragged over paintwork etc. There is more to this than meets the eye and he seems keen for booking in with me, for which I'm not too set with.
> 
> I hate **** like this!


id tread carefully if i were you. could be a finger burner job. out of interest what is the car so if he rings me i can refuse lol. im not that far from you.

my money is on him finding a valeter with a polisher who calls himself a detailer to jump on the band wagon.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

JPC said:


> This guy said there was hose pipes being dragged over paintwork etc. There is more to this than meets the eye and he seems keen for booking in with me, for which I'm not too set with.
> 
> I hate **** like this!


Not doubting your work and im sure you wont doubt it either but potential clients like this would have anyone treading carefully imo.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> I see that dean childs admits he is a mobile valeter in it as well!! owned lol!!! it was the guy robbie was stealing details off Detal magic lol!!!!


Dean really does love the odd plug or 9 :lol:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

There does seem to be the odd few people who have signed up recently to try and "rock the boat" as it were, guess we've just got to all try and avoid rising to it and act professionally in the public eye etc etc.

As for Dean Childs (DCS valeting & detailing!) he likes to sail pretty close to the wind most the time on here imo, as do a few others, but thats another story :lol:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Im sorry but i wouldnt touch this guy with a bargepole even of he offered me a grand to do it. I dont think its worth your reputation should he have different opinions on a finish or work practices over what you do and lets be honest your going to be scrutinised and watched the whole way through and reported back on.
Why have the hassle?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

karl_liverpool said:


> id tread carefully if i were you. could be a finger burner job. out of interest what is the car so if he rings me i can refuse lol. im not that far from you.
> 
> my money is on him finding a valeter with a polisher who calls himself a detailer to jump on the band wagon.


I think he already found that by all accounts. Argh anyways, I've priced the job as I did before and if it comes it comes. If it doesn't it doesn't and I'm fine either way


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> Im sorry but i wouldnt touch this guy with a bargepole even of he offered me a grand to do it. I dont think its worth your reputation should he have different opinions on a finish or work practices over what you do and lets be honest your going to be scrutinised and watched the whole way through and reported back on.
> Why have the hassle?


I am with you on that one :thumb:


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

there have been a few threads popped up lately and i have only been back on about a week lol. mainly ones where valet types are discussed read carefully and a lot of posters try a quick slip in what they do. i think its funny to watch.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

vxrmarc said:


> Im sorry but i wouldnt touch this guy with a bargepole even of he offered me a grand to do it. I dont think its worth your reputation should he have different opinions on a finish or work practices over what you do and lets be honest your going to be scrutinised and watched the whole way through and reported back on.
> Why have the hassle?


Mate I always think just that when I price something, don't get it because some amateur under cuts me, They do a **** job, then the customer comes back.

Hate it.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Certainly increased.
Either unhappy folk had a bad detail experience or others trying to jump on the bandwagon for quick money and lavish cars to play with, not that simple im afraid.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

JPC said:


> Mate I always think just that when I price something, don't get it because some amateur under cuts me, They do a **** job, then the customer comes back.
> 
> Hate it.


well i wish you the best should you get the job. It may well go like clockwork , no doubting your work it would be his attitude that would worry me after his mini rant on here. Im a believer that your only as good as your last job anyway so god knows what this guy did to his car unless he is simply ultra fussy?
Was or is he a supporter on here?


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

JPC said:


> Mate I always think just that when I price something, don't get it because some amateur under cuts me, They do a **** job, then the customer comes back.
> 
> Hate it.


i have done two that happened the same way. if it hapens like that i add 25% to the price when they ask why it went up. the easy answer is that now your correcting someone else's mistakes or unfinished work in this case. so the price goes up.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

vxrmarc said:


> Was or is he a supporter on here?


Im doubting if anyone was on here they wouldnt own up unless it was down to the client being a problem rather than there work.
Safe to say, ive done none in that area thankfully:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Must remember not to answer any Buxton numbers then. Seems he is more trouble than he is worth.

Perhaps he paid a weekend warrior and it went wrong, I often have to go and fix weekend warrior work.

Like many said I have no unit and work mobile, I am not Swissvax authorised, as I do not feel this is my business model. Luckly my customers usually have a nice big garage for me to work in.

What amazes me is he fired him half way through a job, jeez quite often a car looks worse after a few days than it did when started.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> Dean really does love the odd plug or 9 :lol:


He's at it again :lol:



Deanvtec said:


> What makes a good detailer??... Hmmm Easy When everyone talks absolute rubbish and says that a regulary valeted or detailed car is worth more than normally washed,valeted or detailed car, then they are wrong!
> If you bought a car brand new and spent lets say £350 having a new car detail then 24 maintence details at £45 a detail, then this equals..=£1430!! I can honestly say that if you washed you car like normal people equating in maybe at the most £85 spent over 2 years in products then I could transform your car into a very sellable machine for £300, Whether they have been meticulous maintained the paintwork over 4 years or decided their car looks bit of a mess then I could easily turn an origlnally unsellable machine for the same money whether they are a customer that spend £300 a day or £15 a week!!
> Its easy what makes a good detailer is somone who can transform a crap tireed looking car into a great 1st time buy.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Different Dean fella, but now there is 2 at it


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Beau Technique said:


> Different Dean fella, but now there is 2 at it


So it is :lol:


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

JPC said:


> I think he already found that by all accounts. Argh anyways, I've priced the job as I did before and if it comes it comes. If it doesn't it doesn't and I'm fine either way


Well if the job goes through, and he's still complaining, we all know he is never, ever going to be satisfied. We have all seen your standard of work & the level of perfection you take (not trying to kiss your backside here :lol - it's just that looking at your previous work, how can he complain? If he does it says it all.

Look forward to seeing the write up 

Rob

Oh and I can say too that i've absolutely not had any contact with him let alone done his car. Not that he would touch me anyway as I'm not yet in a unit & dont have any Zaino or Swissvax training :lol:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I don't think he'll be coming my way due to the price I gave plus I can fit him in in jan that's it. He expects everything but wants to pay for nothing!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

rgDetail said:


> I'm not yet in a unit & dont have any Zaino or Swissvax training :lol:


You wouldn't know a washmitt from wheel sealant then? :lol: :lol:

Seriously though fellas, I think this guy's been given more than enough airtime now, so maybe if everyone ignores him, he'll take his seriously misguided views with him and disappear.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Well, I may as well own up before i get slagged off! Lets set the scene.

Its shady, -1, snowing and any water left on the car was turned into ice within minutes , So, after cleaning, claying & starting a little correction i told the customer i could no longer continue to work as the working conditions would not give me the level of service i aim to achieve. I don’t do mobile work unless they say the have the correct level of utilities which he said he had, which in fact was not true as the garage was not heated nor did it have enough room to work around.

I said id not charge, even been there 2 and a half hours and said id love the opportunity to finish the car was i could not rectify it in these current conditions (now snowing) I even dropped the price by £150 to keep the guy happy before i even went to the job. 

And, regarding the hose, The hose tapped the plastic trim on bumper when it was been rolled into the van which was instantly cleaned and made sure no marks where left.

I feel its rather harsh of the guy to slag me & other detailers off after not even getting the chance to finish the car! we all know that half way through a correction the car looks pants!

What’s your thoughts guys? if i do a **** job am more than happy for people to say that, but given the circumstances of not even finishing the car, i feel its a little un fair.....

Cheers guys.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I think it's more than a 'little' unfair of him Nick in all honesty, given the really negative portrayal of events he's posted up. 

I don't think he's gained many friends in what he's said, and more importantly the way he's gone about it, and I genuinely think people on here can see him for what he is and that his 'story' is full of gross exaggerations and misinformation. So provided he's not named you on the thread (he hasn't has he? I've not read the last few pages from last night in their entirity yet), then I'd hope your reputation is intact.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

Nick_CD said:


> Well, I may as well own up before i get slagged off! Lets set the scene.
> 
> Its shady, -1, snowing and any water left on the car was turned into ice within minutes , So, after cleaning, claying & starting a little correction i told the customer i could no longer continue to work as the working conditions would not give me the level of service i aim to achieve. I don't do mobile work unless they say the have the correct level of utilities which he said he had, which in fact was not true as the garage was not heated nor did it have enough room to work around.
> 
> ...


i dont think you have done anythin wrong bud, to me the guy has hiss head up his own chuff. and should have allowed you the opportunity to finish off before casting terrible judgements on your work on a public forum like he has.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Beau Technique said:


> Different Dean fella, but now there is 2 at it


Yup that'll be Dean of Hi-Shine :lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I've posted something up on the thread and tbh. I think it's getting ready for drawing to a conclusion and locking.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

cheers for the support guys. I was well gutted when i saw what he wrote. He was nice enough to my face, i said it can be finished in the right conditions but he could not be bothered to travel to us where we CAN deliver the best service. 

Like us all here my work is my pride and for someone to say stuff like this without even finishing the car, is a true kick in the teeth. Even after helping the guy out in the first place as i always say for a guaranteed level of work i need to do it at our unit, more importantley this time of the year.

Nick


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Some people just can't be satisfied, he seems to be one of those. I think you've done the right thing to post up and explain the situation - bad news travels faster than good hey, it's easy for him to make you out to be not as competant as you are. As viper said though, I think everyone is suspicious of his comments throughout the post & can see him for what he really is.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I'll have to leave it alone now as both the OP and that 'tim' (who is a serial DW hater, and someone who rubs me up the wrong way on here with every word he writes!!) are getting on my nerves now!!

I'll have a reasoned and amicable debate with anyone on here - and I do - but when someone starts arguing for the sake of it and would swear blind the piece of paper in my hand is black when it's white, then I'm out (or they will be if they push it ).


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

Viper said:


> I'll have to leave it alone now as both the OP and that 'tim' (who is a serial DW hater, and someone who rubs me up the wrong way on here with every word he writes!!) are getting on my nerves now!!
> 
> I'll have a reasoned and amicable debate with anyone on here - and I do - but when someone starts arguing for the sake of it and would swear blind the piece of paper in my hand is black when it's white, then I'm out (or they will be if they push it ).


you and the other mods have done all that can be expected, some ppl just will never be satisfied no matter what is done for them.
tim does seem to just have a downer on everything from what i have seen of his post's.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

He does mate and tbh. I'm getting a bit sick of the sight of him. The fact that I allow him to remain as a member on here despite his general 'downer' on all things DW, is testament to the fact that we _do_ allow criticism on here, be it of the site as a whole or someone's poor service.

In fact 'less than glowing' trader feedback is posted and left up all the time on here, even though 90% of the time it gets resolved to everyone's satisfaction, and it's hardly ever the fault of the trader.

The fact that we never see cases of supposedly 'poor' detailing work (this case notwithstanding as it's clear to me it's been blown out of all proportion by this 'sony'), says to me it's because it very rarely or never happens, not as 'tim' suggests because we censor it and negative feedback threads are removed as a matter of course.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

Viper said:


> He does mate and tbh. I'm getting a bit sick of the sight of him. The fact that I allow him to remain as a member on here despite his general 'downer' on all things DW, is testament to the fact that we _do_ allow criticism on here, be it of the site as a whole or someone's poor service.
> 
> In fact 'less than glowing' trader feedback is posted and left up all the time on here, even though 90% of the time it gets resolved to everyone's satisfaction, and it's hardly ever the fault of the trader.
> 
> The fact that we never see cases of supposedly 'poor' detailing work (this case notwithstanding as it's clear to me it's been blown out of all proportion by this 'sony'), says to me it's because it very rarely or never happens, not as 'tim' suggests because we censor it and negative feedback threads are removed as a matter of course.


a bit of critcique is a good thing it helps us all to raise our game a bit more. which is why we are all here at the end of the day. i dont like the way sony has tried to start a witch hunt. granted he failed miserably, but it could have gone differently. we all try to earn our livings from what we do. keyboard warriors like sony will always be there. but we just have to raise above them.

in here we all know both sides and see that sony is the one in the wrong. i can see him vanishing from the forum before feb gets here.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

I took a photo of the guy, what you think?










sorry, had to be done. O well!


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

Nick_CD said:


> I took a photo of the guy, what you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol: had to copy pic link to see image

i see you caught time on the left too.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

I've seen your work on here Nick, and while I'm not full timer like you, I can see that your work is quality and it doesn't take much to work out the working outside or in a cold garage will compromise the quality. 
that Ashley looks like a pro plugging his business like the two deans too :lol:
on the subject of subtle advertising and business plugs;

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2494322#post2494322


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> I've seen your work on here Nick, and while I'm not full timer like you, I can see that your work is quality and it doesn't take much to work out the working outside or in a cold garage will compromise the quality.
> that Ashley looks like a pro plugging his business like the two deans too :lol:


there is a lot of them on at the moment 
, the ultimate detail package threadis a good case in point lol. i think they are slippin them in trying to boost work before christmas lol


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

karl_liverpool said:


> there is a lot of them on at the moment
> , the ultimate detail package threadis a good case in point lol. i think they are slippin them in trying to boost work before christmas lol


'free cracker with every detail' :lol:


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> 'free cracker with every detail' :lol:


easy now son your giving robbie more advertising ploys lol


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

karl_liverpool said:


> easy now son your giving robbie more advertising ploys lol


:lol:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Nick from what you've said there's nothing wrong with that. You've understood factors outside of your control have played a part in the quality of work. 

The guy is just a div and wants the world for nothing!!


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Fair play for owning up Nick and don't be hard on yourself, trying to work in those conditions you would of ended up doing more harm than good. And you was right to stop and explain to the customer that the work couldn't be carried out in these conditions. This time of year can even be hard work for the likes of us that do have units. Find it a bit pathetic that he has come on DW and complained about things when he must of clearly knew that trying to work in sub zero conditions outside was not going to be possible.

Neil.



Nick_CD said:


> Well, I may as well own up before i get slagged off! Lets set the scene.
> 
> Its shady, -1, snowing and any water left on the car was turned into ice within minutes , So, after cleaning, claying & starting a little correction i told the customer i could no longer continue to work as the working conditions would not give me the level of service i aim to achieve. I don't do mobile work unless they say the have the correct level of utilities which he said he had, which in fact was not true as the garage was not heated nor did it have enough room to work around.
> 
> ...


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Is this guy on drugs or what??? :lol:

He posts this:



Sony said:


> I guess I worded things wrong and it came across wrong. I come back to *the fact that very few detailers seem to be genuinely good. [email protected] seems to be the benchmark. Not many match it.*


and then the next day comes out with this:



Sony said:


> I've had a smallish issue with 1 detailer. *I'm hardly questionnionning the skills of detailers on here*. I see nothing wrong with having a decent out in the open discussion about what I felt needed to be discussed. :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

That blokes a plank IMO, good luck to who ever deals with him as a client, id have to be pretty hard up before id deal with gimps like that.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Viper said:


> Is this guy on drugs or what??? :lol:
> 
> He posts this:
> 
> and then the next day comes out with this:


:lol:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Guys a complete knob jockey thought that after reading his first couple of posts yesterday.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

AHH Tim says alot and also has a direct link into here as he has quoted stuff that has been said in here. He got a training from a pro and now picks what I would consider easy details and then said to me he s going to destroy every other detailers reputation as when he gets the opportunity to he has an ego bigger that makes the egos on this site look positavly modest LOL!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

how can he see this section if he's not a supporter Rollo?...


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Tim :wave:
To be honest if its the case then it will be a feed if not it will be someone like my friend who works for a swedish software house that specialises in data security and he can access any bulletin board or forum section or facebook account if required , its not impossible if you have the technology and resources to do it legally or illegally as we read all the time. Its helped me in a few issues in the past.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm off the hook. I couldn't book him until after Christmas. 

I might send him robbies way!! Haha!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Na robbie couldnt handle it Detail Magic is far better!!!!LOL 

Why does he not just go to Clark after all thats the only man he trusts lol!!

No tim has many means could say alot about him not all good. Never met him personally but felt his temper we have an understanding now and might have a coffee someday. would love to know what he has against detailers though.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ Most likely the same problem most on here have, they hate you cos your doing what they wish they was, fact of the matter, there is nothing standing in there way apart from them selfs.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Wonder if Clark would do his car now after all this?????


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

james b said:


> ^^ Most likely the same problem most on here have, they hate you cos your doing what they wish they was, fact of the matter, there is nothing standing in there way apart from them selfs.


He is proberbly a sad office jockey who gets whipped by his boss at lunch time!!!!!


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Mirror Finish said:


> He is proberbly a sad office jockey who gets whipped by his boss at lunch time!!!!!


Lol close! He's a French interpreter in an office.....


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

French, ahh, enough said.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

nick I would not worry too much to be honest if it was founded he would have outed u he is just a knob with nothing better to do in life!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nick_CD said:


> Lol close! He's a French interpreter in an office.....


Well that says it all.

Sorry you got involved with this guy Nick, top Banana for sticking to your guns!!!!


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Ronnie said:


> nick I would not worry too much to be honest if it was founded he would have outed u he is just a knob with nothing better to do in life!


Cheers dude! What annoys me tho, took him all day to email back today, he did not want to travel to the unit in the first place nor did he want to spend much. Now he's saying his going somewhere else to them..... Make your mind up....


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i wonder which weekend warrior pmed him and said i can sort it out for 50 quid lol.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

^^^:lol:

Maybe next time tell him to mete un preservitive sur la tete which if I remeber rightly was something along the lines of stick a condom on your head:thumb:

Its a royal pita that this has had to happen but by the seems of things, he was a tricky customer and you got bitten by him, dont rise to the bate just keep up the good work and dont let it affect you Nick:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

on the lines of the people plugging business in those threads, Divines up to his tricks again, posting a paid job in the showroom with the pics linked to flickr with his company name on there


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

deleted it kev.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2010)

Ronnie said:


> Na robbie couldnt handle it Detail Magic is far better!!!!LOL


Finally!!! Some recognition!!! :lol:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Ssssh!

Hes back.
How do sourcerer, hows the wizzards sleeve:lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

sorcerer said:


> Finally!!! Some recognition!!! :lol:


Hey partner how you doing?


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2010)

*MAGIC* said:


> Hey partner how you doing?


Tip top my good friend 

Decided to jack in the detailing, so you'll be glad to hear I'll be crawling back back under the stone from which I surfaced 

Bye all :wave:

Oh.......it's been emotional!


----------

